# Caramunich Vs Dark Munic.



## dabre4 (14/7/07)

Hi all,

Just wondering if there is much difference between Caramunich malt and Dark Munich malt. Got a recipe for a German Dunkle that wants some Dark Munich malt, but I have some Caramunich lying around. Could I just use the Caramunich?

Cheers.
:chug:


----------



## blackbock (14/7/07)

No. Caramunich is a crystal malt, while Munich is a base malt.


----------



## rough60 (15/7/07)

Hi Doog,
I've been having a go at roasting some of my own malts, with pretty good results. If you've got some extra pale malt lying around try this site out.
Home roasting grain
No affiliation.
Cheers.


----------

